

Perspective, a first person puzzle game I am working on [video] - pohungc
http://www.seewithperspective.com
Would love to hear your thoughts :)
======
koopajah
There's not a lot to go on on the website except the trailer.

Which platform will you support? Do you have an idea of the price range you'll
target? Will you offer an SDK to allow people to design their own level/maps
as you can do in Super Meat Boy for example?

Anyway the trailer gives a good idea of the type of gameplay you can expect.
The problem will be to use the "gimmick" of moving the camera to change the
"level plan" in a lot of different ways to avoid too much repetitions. It
reminds me of something but I can't put a name on it yet ! But it seems as fun
as trying Portal for the first time so that's encouraging

~~~
pohungc
This is a student project at DigiPen, so it will be released for free. We're
currently only supporting Windows since we're using DirectX 11.

We have a custom in-house editor that we will release at some point. We're
still not sure if it will be at release or at a later date when we can make it
more usable / add documentation / have hosted user generated content support.

~~~
koopajah
Ok you might want to add this kind of info on your website as I guess a lot of
people might have the same questions.

You should also add the possibility to register for the launch by email if you
want to ensure people interested in your trailer know when you launch!

~~~
jholman
I'd like to second this; I'm going to forget about this, but I want to play it
when it's released.

------
pohungc
I would be glad to take your questions / feedback :)

